# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  Evleneceğimiz Kiz: AB

## iputisamo

EVLENECEĞİMİZ KIZ - Gürsel Gürel 

üncelikle AET'nin başlangıcını iyi anlamamız gerekir. Bilindiği gibi biz bu sürece Ankara Antlaşması ile katıldık. Fakan AET bizim etkimiz ve kararımız olmadan daha sonra AT'ye dönüştü, daha sonra da AB oldu. AB olduktan sonra AB Ordusu gündeme geldi. Yani başta bizim beğenip evlenmeye karar verdiğimiz kız, zaman içinde evleneceğimiz-tanıdığımız-gönül verdiğimiz kız olmaktan çıktı. Daha da açıkcası kimlik değiştirdi. Ama biz öyle bir saplantı içine girmişiz ve siyasilerimiz AB meselesini politik malzeme yapıp halkımıza karşı kullanmaya öyle alışmışlar ki, sanki AB'ye girince Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletinin bütün sorunları bir gecede halloluyor ve kurtuluşa eriliyor gibi gösterildi. Aslında gerçek bu değildir. Herşeyden evvel AB'nin yanılmıyorsam 500,000 sayfalık bir mevzuatı vardır ve bu mevzuatın halen tamamı Türkçe'ye çevrilmiş, uzmanlar, askerler ve devlet adamlarımız tarafından incelenmiş, okunmuş bile değildir.ülkemizdeki akademik personelin bile bu mevzuat hakkında bilgileri sınırlıdır. Yani bir yola çıkmışız ama bu yolun ne olduğunu bile tam anlamış değiliz. AB'ye üye olduğumuzda, bu sürece dahil olduğumuzda Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'nde neler değişecek? İşsiz 9 milyon insanımız için AB çalışmaya hazır fabrikalar mı yaptı? Hemen insanlarımız bu fabrikalarda mı istihdam edilecek? AB'ye girdiğimizde çalışanlarımızın aldığı ücretler mi bir anda artacak? AB'ye girdiğimizde çok büyük artı değerler mi elde edeceğiz? Olayı biraz kimya bilimi açısından irdeleyelim, bakınız bir bardak suya bir küp kesme şeker atarsanız tatlı olur. üzerine daha fazla su eklerseniz bu suyun tadı tatlıdan suyun doğal tadına dönmeye başlar. Kısacası 9 milyon işsizi, atıl kapasitede fabrikaları, bozuk bir hukuk düzeni, mafyası, rüşveti, açığı-gediği bulunan bir ülkenin şekerli suya su eklenmesi misali AB'ye dahil edilmesi şekerli suyun tadını da bozar. Bunu tüm AB ülkeleri biliyorlar ve bu nedenle AB meselesini koz olarak kullanıp farklı hedeflerin peşinde koşuyorlar. Tüm bunları çok iyi anlamak gerekiyor. Bence ve baştan söylediğim gibi biz hiçbir zaman AB'ye sokulmayacağız. üyle ise ne yapacağız? Kendi başımızın çaresine bakmak zorundayız. O zaman derhal kendi çözümlerimizi bu günden aramak ve harekete geçmek durumundayız. Eğer bu çözümleri uygular ve başarılı olursak zaten o zaman bizim AB'ye girmemize de gerek kalmayacaktır. Fakat biz yıllardır zaman kaybetmekten başka bir şey yapmıyoruz. Peki biz gelişebilir, çağdaş medeniyetin üzerine çıkabilir miyiz? Bunu başarabilir miyiz? Bence başarırız. üstelik bu hiçte o kadar zor değil. Sadece hedeflediğimiz noktaların hesaplarını akıl ve mantık dahilinde yapabilelim. Mesela bu gün bu ülkede siyasiler hiç bakmıyorlar mı, üniversiteye giren öğrenci sayısı kaç, mezun olan sayısı kaç ve bunların artış hızına paralel açılan fabrika sayısı kaç? Burada bir hesap hatası yok mu? Demek ki siyasilerimizin çoğu matemetikle karar almıyorlar. Hep saçma sapan günü kurtarma politikaları güdülüyor ülkemizde. üünkü bu adamlar vizyonsuz. Adam geliyor bir dönem milletvekili oluyor, o adamın yaptıklarından yıllar sonra etkilenen insanlar o adama hesap soramıyorlar. Siyasette kısacası tam bir sorumsuzluk hakim. AB sürecine insanlarımız şu şekilde bakıyorlar. Bu adamlar bizi yönetemiyor, (siyasetçilerimiz) öyle ise "gavur" bizi yönetsin. Ancak o zaman adam oluruz, diyorlar. "Gavur"un derdi bizi refaha kavuşturmak olmadı ki hiç bir zaman. Hedefleri hep ama hep sömürmek oldu. Bu ne bu gün değişecek, ne yarın ne de AB'ye girdiğimizde. ülkemizin insanları AB'ye girdiğimizde işçi olacak onların fabrikalarında. İstanbul'un en güzel yerlerinde onlar oturacaklar. Kıyılarımızın en güzel yerlerinde onlar tatil yapıp eğlenecekler. üünkü oralara zaman içinde tamamıyla hakim olacaklar. üünkü para onlarda. üünkü sermaye onlarda. Kısacası Türkiye zevk-ü sefa alanı olacak sonuçta. Bu, bugün de böyle değil mi? Antalya'ya, Marmaris'e, Didim'e, Kuşadası'na gidin bakın. Hangi orta halli Türk ailesi 4-5 yıldızlı bir otelde kalıp güzel bir tatil yapabiliyor? Kendi ülkemizde yabancıymışız gibi durmuyor muyuz? Bizim insanımız çadırda veya para alınmayan plajlarda kayanın, çakılın, taşın içinde tatil yapmıyor mu? Barlarda kimler eğleniyor? Kimler en güzel ürünleri tüketiyor? üzümün, incirin, kayısının, tekstilin, aklınıza ne gelirse her ürünün en iyisi yurt dışınaihraç edilmiyor mu? Tekstil ürünlerimizin bazıları için ihraç ürünü fazlası vs vs denip insanlarımızın bunları kapış kapış almaya çalıştığı sergiler, dükkanlar caddelerimizde boy göstermiyor mu? Kısacası, toplumumuzun üst kesimi hariç orta ve alt kesimi hiçbir şekilde bu ülkenin gerçek imkanlarından faydalanamıyor. üyle ise bizim hedefimiz önce kendi insanımızı mutlu etmek olmalıdır. Beslenme yetersizliğinden dolayı, vitamin eksikliğinden dolayı, insanlarımız hastalıklı ve sağlıksız değil mi? Bir bakın yabancı uyruklu insanlara. Sağlıklı değiller mi? Bunun sebebi iyi beslenmeleri, sorunsuz hayat sürmeleri ve herşeyin en iyisini tüketmelerinden kaynaklanmaktadır. üzle ise, AB olsa da olmasa da, bu sürece dahil olsakta, olmasakta bizim ilk hedefimiz önce kendi insanımızı yüksekltmek olmalıdır. Güçlü, sağlam ve etkin nesiller yetiştirebilmemiz için sömürge olmaktan kurtulmalıyız. AB sömürgesi olmak için can atacağımıza, bizim bağrımıza saplanan pençeleri söküp atmanın yollarını aramalıyız. Bu zor mu? Bence hayır. Bunu başarmanın tek bir yolu var, bu da; çözümü halkımızın fedakar sinesinde aramaktan geçer. üyle ise, ABD'ye ve AB ülkelerine pırıl pırıl, dimağı sağlam, zeki, üstün beceri sahibi genç insanlarımızı kaptıracağımıza, onları devlet yönetimimizin uygun pozisyonlarına getirelim. Dinazorlardan, dinazor siyasetçilerimizden kurtulalım. Tecrübesi olan insanlarımızı danışmanlarımız, akıl hocalarımız yapalım ve onların o makamlara yapışıp kalmalarını engelleyelim. Bu önce siyasetten başlamalıdır. üyle ise seçim sistemimiz, siyasal partiler yasamız mutlak surette değişmeli, genç, yurtsever, bilgi sahibi ve özverili insanlarımızın önü açılmalıdır. Böylece güzel Anadolu'muzdaki insan zihniyetinin ve beyin gücünün uçsuz bucaksız zenginliklerinden maksimum derecede faydalanılmış olacaktır. Bu fayda ise sonuçta önü kesilemeyecek bir Türkiye yaratmamıza vesile olacaktır. Tek çare ve tek çözüm AB değildir. Gözlerimizi artık kendimize çevirme zamanı gelmiştir. Saygılarımla, GüRSEL GüREL

----------

